# Zenfolio - Paid



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 9, 2013)

Website address: http://www.zenfolio.com/

Cost: Free Trial then Paid Services Available

Lightroom plug-in available: Jeffrey's advanced plug-in

Please feel free to share your reviews and comments below


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 9, 2013)

Since Victoria was kind enought to create these sub-forums, partially with my encouragement, I will try to get the ball rolling with some brief comments.

As I mentioned in the SmugMug (SM) thread, my galleries are for personal use, so please consider this when reading my comments.  I was looking to ugrade my online gallery this past summer, and gave Zenfolio (ZF) a trial after my frustration with SM's user interface.  ZF is more aking to my style of organization, but I have to admit that their site shares some of the same cumbersome management structure as ZF.  While they offer a number of tutorials, I find that it is not easy to find the time to watch all of them to find what I need.  Nonetheless, I have muddled my way through as I have started to use their site to host images, and some to showcase images.

I have found ZF's customization features more to my liking than SM, but I am still tweaking my galleries as time permits.  ZF allows custom pages, and that is a feature that I can see coming in handy as I put up more images on line.  They also offer their own blog service, but I am sure that the folks at Wordpress are not staying awake at night worrying about the competition.  I have not yet ordered any prints from their partners, so I cannot comment on the quality of their work.  I do not think ZF is superior to SM, but it is a better match to my needs.  It will be interesting to see if my feelings change towards ZF as I start to utilize more of their features over the next year.

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 11, 2013)

This new news release might be of interest: http://www.zenfolio.com/zf/news/13-01-10a .

--Ken


----------



## Manuductor (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zenfolio*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Website address: http://www.zenfolio.com/
> 
> Cost: Free Trial then Paid Services Available
> 
> ...



I am trying to import Jeffrey's Z plugin. I clicked on his link, then I double clicked on the zip file in my downloads, and nothing happens.  I go into LR4 in the lefthand column and click on the download area and click and double click on the zip files, but I get a message that there are no photos.  I can't find my way back to Jeffrey's page where he gives the installation instructions in brief and in detail to learn what I am doing wrong.  Help, please! Guide me back to Jeffrey's page. Thanks.  Matt


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's the instructions: http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/plugin-installation

Shout if anything doesn't make sense


----------

